
Apple, others draw legal threat over media players	 - far33d
http://news.com.com/2100-1030_3-6183105.html
======
far33d
This is the first time I know of that someone has sued a company for not using
its products.

"MRT, based in Santa Cruz, Calif., argues that its X1 SeCure Recording Control
technology has been "proven effective" as such a protective measure by
plugging the "digital hole" that allows even copy-protected music streams,
when played back, to be captured and potentially copied. The company says that
because the companies are avoiding use of its purportedly effective product,
they are violating the DMCA."

